# Galvanized Tub



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 16, 2008)

I just had to share this with everyone. This will probably be Squirts new home once he makes his long trek from Robyn's house. We just recently got a Tractor Supply nearby and my husband, John, stopped in to get wire for our new enclosure. While he was there he called me to tell me about all the great tanks! So, he brought this one home with him and I think it will be great for inside housing in the colder weather. This should suit Squirt for a while. It is 2' w x 12" d x 6' l.





I thought that if I had shelving in my tort room, that these would also fit nicely on the shelves.


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Dee, that is great. It will be close to what she is in now. Now I will have to go looking for a tractor supply place or something like it near me to see if they have something like that.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 17, 2008)

I liked this tub because the sides go straight down. With alot of the plastic tubs they slant inwards and you lose alot of space. This is nice and roomy!


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks good, she will love her new home!!!


----------



## janiedough (Apr 17, 2008)

how big is squirt?


----------



## Josh (Apr 17, 2008)

thats a great idea for an enclosure! let us know how it works out!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 17, 2008)

I believe Robyn said she is approx. 4" or so. Please correct me if I am wrong. So, I figure this will be great for her and will give me the opportunity to put a bunch of different things in for her to adventure around in.


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 17, 2008)

janiedough, Squirt is just under 5 inches and weighs 522 grams.


----------



## janiedough (Apr 17, 2008)

cute thanks - just comparing enclosures 

looking for one for Percy who is 7" but I haven't weighed him yet

he will be outside most this summer, but I will need something for when I go back to school in the fall


----------



## hystrix (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Dee,

The tub looks great. I was thinking of making a bigger tort table. This might just save me a lot of time and money. Can you tell me who makes it and how much it was? I'm going to try to find one near me.
Thanks for posting 

Em


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Em, Sorry it took so long to get back with the info. Busy weekend. The sticker on it reads - American Farmland by Tarter Gate Since 1945.

UPC sticker reads - GALVL WATER TANK RD END 2x1x6
UPC # - 7 04496 06534 4

Like I mentioned earlier, we purchased it at a store called Tractor Supply. My husband said it was around $85 + tax. So, if something like this will work for you, it could save you a lot of work building something. I am going to save over the summer to buy a couple for next fall when everyone has to come back in. I like that they are long and narrow and could stack easily on shelves.


----------



## hystrix (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you so much for the detailed info, Dee
I found the company's website. Seems like they make lots of different sizes of those.

Em


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 20, 2008)

No problem - he said they had a bunch of different ones.


----------

